# IBS & Periods - Help



## georginie (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am new on here and am looking for advice or someone who has also had this.

Right some general background, I am 22 year old female, university student, 5 foot 7, overweight, and I have always has problems with my stomach since I was a baby even. My granddad has IBS, and so does my mum. The doctor put me on buscopan originally, but changed it to Colofac about 4-5 years ago. I also have acid reflux, which I take omprezole for. I usually get stomach pains and an urgent need to have a poo especially in the morning. It's not usually diarrhea (it has been though in the past), its usually soft & messy but not runny/watery. Also I get a yellow substance from my anus. When I wipe, there is the poo and around it is a yellow substance. About 4 months ago, the doctors changed the colofac (once a day) to Mebeverine (once a day). Since I've been on these it hasn't got any better I would say it may have got a touch worse.

I have also had problems with periods (my mum also has problems with hers but hers were more regular than mine, but still irregular for years). I have my first period at about 13 or 14, it came for about 5 days one month, then the next month again the same, but after that it didn't come back for about another year, where it came for about 5 days and went again for over year. Sometimes I find it starts when I do exercise etc. It's gone on like this until March this year. I did go to the doctors I think when I was about 18, he did a blood test (I think for hormones), and it was fine, and that was all I heard about it. In March, it came for 5 days, and then in April. Then I start spotting on about the 8th day before the next was due in June. In June it lasted for a whole month (varying from light to moderate). It stopped at the start of July. Then on the 15th I started spotting again, for a day or two, then the day after it was the tiniest amount. This time I got lower abdomen pain; off center to the right (it felt like pressure). The blood was brown coloured. Sometimes when my periods actually due I get it normal colour other days its brown. I was getting worried so on Friday I went to the doctors to ask about my IBS and Periods. I couldn't see a doctor so had to see an Advanced Nurse Practitioner, who said that the problems with my periods spotting etc could be because of stress. I told her about the problems with sometimes when I do exercise it starts, she thought it could be an irritation with my cervix, she did a smear test (first one), but she said that my cervix looked fine. She said she would refer me to a gynecologist for 'advice', and for an ultrasound.

I asked her about my IBS, and she told me to stop taking the Mebeverine, and try Fibergel. Which I did and on Saturday and today I have more and more pains in my lower abdomen (center-ish, and left side), slight pressure pain in my groin and very tops of my legs, and pain in my stomach (about 3 inches below breasts). I have also found that I get a slight pain before peeing and a very very slight burning sensation. I feel I need to pee slighty more. I woke up this morning with a horrible taste in my throat and a very dry mouth. I didn't take the fibergel today and haven't taken the Mebeverine. It doesn't hurt all the time, but the pain generally lasts for a few seconds, but my whole abdomen feels a bit uncomfortable, even cloths sitting on it makes it feel odd. I also have noticed that I am a burping a lot more but not farting.

I am a worrier and am really worrying about this, I have read that IBS symptoms have been mistaken for different cancers; I am worried that this is the case. I am a virgin, how likely is it to get some of these cancers?

I was wondering if anyone had had this before. I have been under a lot of stress recently, what with university and my dog is really ill. My mum thinks it's the stress and because I am worrying it seems to be getting worse.

I was wondering if both are separate or both due to stress or something worse. Could it a reaction from the smear test etc?

I was just wondering if anyone could help, because I cant help but worry.

Sorry about the all the writing, i know there is a pinned thread about this at the top of the topic but i would like to ask anyway. I know Its only been a few days but I would to know if other people have had this.

Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I was just wondering if anyone could help, because I cant help but worry.


Perhaps this is the worst of your problems right now. Ask the Dr about how you can treat your anxiety as well. People can have two different things going on with their bodies at one time. Try to relax.. discipline your thoughts away from your gut. See how you make out with the gyn.


----------



## ChloeMarie (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello Geroginie!

Just to give you a little information about myself: I'm 18 years old and female, and I have just finished my A-levels.

First thing. My IBS sounds very similar to yours. The pain, the poo in the morning, etc. When my IBS was at a point I couldn't leave the house for a month (I was incredibly ill - probably due to exams) I was given Mebeverine. I found that this made it worse because my stomach was already sensitive. I was also given Omeprazole. That was no good. I also have Buscopan, but sometimes the pains are so unbearable that even two Buscopan's don't help. I've gone completely tablet-free after my month of being incredibly ill. I've been tested for Celiac (gluten intolerance) and it came up negative. I have just tried to completely change my diet. I'm a vegetarian, and I now eat Lactose free dairy and try to eat as much Gluten free as possible. I haven't relapsed into that month of being ill, but I still experience the burdens of IBS everyday. Since I'm a very anxious person (which obviously doesn't help) I have done previous reading on IBS and IBD etc, but I would DEFINITELY inform your doctor of the yellow substance around your bum! It could help your doctor be more specific on your illness.

About the period thing. I too have suffered with dodgy periods, being on and off, spotting; even being incredibly heavy for five days one month and then very light two days the next month. I'm currently on the pill, and hoping it sorts my periods out. BUT there are many problems related to periods. I had a few tests done for Endemetriosis (however it's spelt) because I had abdominal pain, vomiting and diarrhoea when I was on my period, so again, I'd definitely inform your doctor of that.

Also, when I was tested for loads of things, they tested me for cervical cancer via a blood test. They most probably always check for cancers when they are doing blood tests. Please do not worry yourself. Thats exactly what I did, and I made my condition worse.

Furthermore, (I apologise about the large extent of this reply) but the doctors but my illness down to stress and anxiety. I was made to go to Counselling, and I hated every minute of it. The Counsellor said; "Sometimes our bodies give us an illness as a sign, or an excuse not to do things". I do understand what she was saying, but I bloody wish my body wouldn't do that, because I'm not stressed about anything at the moment!

Also, a further note; IBS is complex. Its very individual and I had to see 5 different doctors before someone actually listened to me and gave me medicine. Don't give up hope, and keep going to the doctors about it, if it puts your mind at rest. I still go to the doctors at least every month (I'm actually going tomorrow morning) because I feel helpless and want their comfort.

I wish you all the best,

Chloe Marie.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Georginie, 
Firstly I would ugliest that you seriously look at whether the meds are helping or adding to your issues. Personally I stay away from meds because they don't tell you about the side effects!

Secondly, did you get the yellow substance checked out? Make sure you do.

Thirdly, have you tried FODMAP diet? Before I started this I would not be able to leave the house without going to the toilet 5/6 times! I was in instant pain too!

Lastly, yes anxiety plays a huge roll in digestive symptoms. Learn to meditate, do yoga, go for long quiet walks. You need to retrain your mind and body to relax...I know that sounds annoying....I've been ignoring all Drs for the last 20 plus years who told me that. But have realised they are right! It may not be the initial cause but it certainly adds to it ESP if you stress about the symptoms...catch 22!!


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

Many women (with and without IBS) experience variations in gastrointestinal (GI) symptoms - including abdominal pain, diarrhea, bloating, and constipation - during their menstrual cycle. Abdominal pain and diarrhea tend to increase in the premenses phase of the cycle and reach a maximum on the first to second day of menstrual flow. Bloating and constipation, on the other hand, tend to increase post ovulation (around day 14) and stay increased until the day before or the first day of menstrual flow.

Women with IBS have overall higher levels of symptoms (more frequent, more bothersome) regardless of cycle phase and also demonstrate these same menstrual cycle related patterns. Women with IBS also report other more frequent and more bothersome symptoms such as fatigue, backache, and insomnia, and may have greater sensitivity to particular foods, such as those that are gas-producing, around the time of menstruation.


----------

